# Is there a savior ?



## amelhope (Mar 24, 2014)

hi there i've just write this enjoy:


I sit alone on the roof of the house sharing my grief with the nature around me , the night cold breeze caress my face so i can hear the whispering of the night birds.

  I couldn’t understand those sad feelings that gripped me , is it a grief ? or a heartbreak ? , or it’s a disappointment , or maybe those feelings ar untitled.
  Sometimes i raise my head to see the stars dancing and calling me to wipe this sad face om me, but can i so ?
  I don’t kow why i’m always  captured by sorrows , is it because i’m weak infront of obstacles of life ? or maybe because i’m lonely without friends ?
  I’m fed up with all this , i know that hope and courage are buried inside me but i find it difficult to wake them up.
  I’ll shout aloud « what is the solution ? » and « is there a savior » but i see that my voice is mute . 
  Is there a savior ?


----------



## Plasticweld (Mar 24, 2014)

I must be  your polar opposite. I could change the adjectives you use a 180 degrees and it would be my reality. I know you wrote this with the heading enjoy,  but  this is pretty much a downer..


You need to spend some time with some more up beat people who view things differently.  I extend to you my hand in friendship I have enough hope for both of us and more courage than is healthy With at least one friend you can never be lonely... Bob


----------



## amelhope (Mar 25, 2014)

"friend" ....this word always hurts me all those people that i used to call them friends were just a fake  , hard to know this after all this years but no problem i'm still looking for friend as a real friend not just the name "friend" did you get it ?   thanks bob for your words it makes me feel good


----------



## Plasticweld (Mar 25, 2014)

I am fortunate I have mores than anyone I know, I mean real friends the kind that show up with a shovel and a bag of lime and don't ask any questions. 

I have found that the key to finding and keeping meaningful friends is to make everyone my best friend.  All the things you would want someone to do, means you have to be willing to do all those things first and expect nothing back.  There are many times that it is done for nothing, many times it was wasted.  

I feel a good friend is like gold. To find gold you have to sift through mountains of gravel to fine one small spec of gold. You do not look at the gravel when your done and think of the what a waste, you focus on the small nugget of gold.  When you do find gold you do not stop looking.   I am always mining the gravel looking for gold.


----------



## amelhope (Mar 25, 2014)

so you find it easy to find gold i mean friend but to me hh i don't think so 
 well i have friends a lot of them but when i say friends not real friends just the name so i think i'm fine like this i won't care any more because i know well i'm sure  i won't find that friend 
by the way how many friend i wrote here


----------



## Pandora (Mar 25, 2014)

Pretty amelhope, I picture you in my mind with the cold breeze on your face and the whispering of night birds. A reflective place, 
not quite knowing the emotion. I can relate.

I listen for my Mama's words most at that time, she tells me when you don't know what to do, do nothing. She tells me, 
count yourself lucky to have one true friend in life, it is all we need. She tells me to believe, in myself, that is what our savior has given us. 
I'm glad you have returned, your writing, your thoughts something very special, more than you might know. Thanks for this.


----------



## amelhope (Mar 25, 2014)

thanks pandora , happy to hear this


----------



## Winston (Mar 25, 2014)

My Jewish friend would say that we are still waiting for the savior.
My agnostic friend would counter that there is no such thing.
I believe The Savior has come, and will come again.

Not all of us can be "right", but we all listen to one another, as I listen to you.  As you listen to yourself.
It is good that you ask such questions.  For in doubt comes growth.  And, if we are lucky, understanding.


----------



## cassie30 (Mar 25, 2014)

Do you believe in the Bible? If so then you believe in a the savoir our Lord Jesus Christ.  i believe in him and his father Jehovah.


----------



## Sam (Mar 25, 2014)

A reminder that this is _not _a debate forum. Keep comments related to the piece of work and not the existence, or lack thereof, of a deity.


----------



## qwertyportne (Mar 26, 2014)

If this were a poem I would be less likely to think it was a "downer" because the poet is not necessarily the persona in the poem. But you posted this in the non-fiction forum so I am compelled to assume these are your thoughts. Even so, it isn't necessarily a "downer" since what I hear is you exploring a number of possibilities rather than saying you have given up. The mindset of a survivor is very different than the mindset of a victim.

Regarding the writing itself, I think you could do a much better job of weaving abstractions and images. I liked what you did very much. I'm just saying there is a difference between dumping your diary from a writer-centered point of view versus conveying your thoughts and feelings with a reader-centered goal in mind.

That said, however, writing can have a great healing effect. "I don't know what I feel until I see what I say." And once you do, it can be a wonderful release.


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 29, 2014)

Short but effective. Even as ESL you have a good turn of phrase. I can feel the emotion behind the work, that is quite difficult for a EFL. 

Thank you for sharing.


----------

